# Omni step not working on our E425 help!!!



## 109523 (Jan 27, 2008)

No problems so far, absolutely love the van and have been all over. Went out yesterday and the step will not work. No power seems to be getting through as all is quiet. Have checked the fuses but no joy. Can anyone help us please?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Samark said:


> No problems so far, absolutely love the van and have been all over. Went out yesterday and the step will not work. No power seems to be getting through as all is quiet. Have checked the fuses but no joy. Can anyone help us please?


Someone will ring you tomorrow.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for the general reply but I have noticed I cannot send you a private message.

Can you please contact me on 01482 875740 or alternatively please let me have your number and I will contact you directly.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Lynsey


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi can you call swift and ask for martin padget and he will try to sort the step out for you.


----------

